# Foster mummy for pregnant cats



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Hiya .
I'm pleased to inform you that I'm in the position to foster pregnant cats again, I have years experience in the birth process and handrearing.

We have a lovely new home waiting, I'm based in southampton but don't drive so I can not travel 
hope I can be of help to you.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I would try contacting your local rescue centres as kitten season is just starting they will be full of pregnant cats and kittens soon The rescue will require you to have a home check but they will pay all costs linked to the cat and kittens so all you will need to do is give the plenty to tlc


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

So far iv contacted cats protection, blue cross and second chance.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

What did they say?

Liz


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

I emailed them all late last night, no reply.yet


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

you put on cat chat that they wont let you foster because you have an unneutered female in the house. this is not unusual because any cats with kittens could get stressed with an unneutered female in the house.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Yeh that was just one of the rescue centres, and this thread was posted before the catchat one


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I would have thought any cat with kittens could get stressed with ANY other animals in the house apart from those she has known for a long time. My girls certainly would. At the end of the day you have to trust fosterers to have the sense to keep the fostered cat and kittens separated, surely, otherwise you are never going to let anyone foster.

Liz


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Very well said Liz


----------

